
Tesla's market cap bigger than Ford and Chevy combined - SQL2219
https://wolfstreet.com/2020/01/24/tesla-global-deliveries-compared-to-top-10-volkswagen-toyota-gm-ford-honda-fca-mercedes-chart/
======
WheelsAtLarge
We've gone through these headlines before. What these writers don't seem to
get is that Tesla is a different type of car company. One with a new point of
view of what a car is. A company that focuses on Data and AI first.

I'm pretty sure that Tesla's stock will collapse again but ultimately its
business model will succeed above all the others.

I'm not even a fan of both Tesla and Musk. I think both are overrated.

------
hindsightbias
Ford and Chevy will no doubt make a comeback like ITT and HP did.

